# How would you react if someone was concerned about your dog?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Over the past few years, I've had several breeds of dogs that really should not have an odor come into the store with an odor. It's very similar. It's mainly Yorkies but some Malts as well. It's not the same as that yeasty bacteria smell that comes from the wet staining on their faces. But it's similar. It's really more like human b.o. And I can smell it on them right after they've had a bath. Up until now, there was not much for me to even think about since most customers were tourists who I would probably never see again. And I feel that I do need to have some type of a relationship built before approaching a subject like this. But in my new location, I'm getting more and more regulars. I just had a new customer come in yesterday with her 2 Yorkies and they both had this smell. The girl more then the boy. I'm really hoping she starts to come in on a regular basis and starts to ask about food and things and perhaps it will come up in conversation. But to me, this odor is telling me something is not right in their little body and I would recommend a vet visit. Most vets don't pick up and snuggle little dogs so I doubt they would notice the odor. And surprisingly, most parents don't realize this is not the norm. So how would you feel if you were to be approached by a pet boutique owner that was a bit concerned for your baby? Would you be ok with it if you've been going into their store a couple times? Or would you be more open to someone bringing this up only after you've been going for a length of time and have started to ask about health questions? I don't want to put her off but I am worried about those precious babies. They are very tiny. The male is 4 lbs and his little eyes pull in opposite direction. Cute as a bug! The girl is 2 lbs and sounds like she's congested because something did not develop correctly in her nasal/mouth/palate area. So she's had extensive vet visits and some surgery.

My first thought would be to take them off of all grains and put them on a good probiotic with digestive enzymes. I'm thinking candida. But I would recommend a vet visit first and foremost.

I really would appreciate your thoughts. And thanks!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Crystal, you have a way with words. You are not only very knowledgeable, but, very polite, professional, and diplomatic. If it were me, I would be fine with your suggestions. I think the topic has to come up with a delicate undertone and merely as a suggestion. I would not be offended. It's always in how people use their tone of voice and their body language/facial expression. As you're loving all over their babies, I don't see how that can come across as offensive. Also, you planted the seed. She may not purchase the suggestion at that very moment. But, she will give it some thought and probably return to take your advice. My groomer has made suggesions to me about my babies in a positive manner. I thanked her and was grateful for the advice and knowledge.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal you are the right person for your job! I would be much too forward & they would not come back! :HistericalSmiley:
One thought too---anal glands often give a particular smell when they need to be emptied---so I am not sure how to you would bring that up for sure---unless you really knew them well. 
I have every confidence in you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If my dogs came into your store at least a couple of times and you sensed something was "off" with them, I would appreciate you or anyone else mentioning it. I think you are right on track with kindly inquiring about what food they are currently on, etc, and start to build up a list of possible causes for their odor. Could it be that they are not groomed weekly like we all do here on SM? I know many small dog owners still only bathe their dogs every 2 months or so! You may be correct, though, in the fact that it is something internal that is causing the odor.

I think it would be okay to start asking questions after the dogs have been in there a couple of times, and casually suggest new products, etc, but I wouldn't flat out say "I noticed your dogs have an odor, etc". That would turn me off as a customer.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Heart and liver ailments can cause breath and/or body odors as well as digestive problems. From the sounds of your descriptions it could be from something like that with the tiny one being so small and already having problems.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a tough call.....but if anyone can do it, it's you. People get very defensive when it comes to their babies...err...pups... 

Once in a while people try to tell me what I should do to take care of my dogs and I usually take offense. 

.....like the time I took Archie to a convenience store a year or so ago and left him in the car for 5 to 10 minutes tops. It was in the 50 - 55 degree temperature range. When I came out a man started yelling at me that i shouldn't have left my dog in the car...without a window open. I thought the guy was nuts. the sun wasn't even out, it was cool and I was gone no longer than 10 minutes. I told him there was nothing to worry about and he told me I should be made to sit in the car for the same amount of time....duh....

...sure....ok....go get me some milk....:blink:


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I would be okay with you saying something as long as it is said in a tactful and not authoritative manner. Zeus gets the smell that is tear-stain esque when he has yeast based ear infections and sometimes it comes on slowly and I take longer than necessary to notice. The longer you leave these things the worse they get so I would take it as a service rather than a knock on my care.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm in a quandry over this one. I think some breeds might be more odorous than others? Toto has never had a doggie smell or any kind of smell for that matter and though he occasonally has some mild tear staining, there is no odor. On the other hand, Tuffy has always had a distinctive smell to her which took me by surprise because Toto doesn't. Tuffy doesn't have tear staining but she does have atopic allergies. It isn't a strong odor but as her #1 snuggler, I am aware of it. 

So Crystal, if you were to say something to me about it, I would be able to explain it to you and I wouldn't be offended. BUT if I didn't know you, I might be put off. You are in a delicate position in that you want to be helpful but you don't want to offend your customers. But I think you have good intuition and can probably tell who you can be more forthright with.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal, you are the perfect person for the job that you do, like Sandi said...you are SO caring, thoughtful and knowledgeable and you want the best for other peoples' pets. Knowing all that, I would never be offended by any suggestion you made to me about my dog's health and well-being. I do agree with others in that you'd have to approach this topic carefully as not to offend the customer who is fairly new to your store...maybe, as you said, start by talking about food, treats, etc and bring up the odor thing casually in that conversation. Sounds like though, since these particular dogs have already identified health issues, that the odor could be related to that...however, your suggestion of putting them on a probiotic would be beneficial regardless.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, I believe people eventually get used to the smell and she may not even be aware of it. So this is touchy..but I think if you are holding the pup and playing with them and then bring it up...you know how to say it...you are very good at what you do and I think they will pick up on that right away and would take your advice. I know I would! :you rock:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I really don't know how I'd react but I think I would want to know and be open to suggestions if it was something to help Jodi. I think you would be very diplomatic and approach it OK especially for the repeat customers who you are getting to know better.

do you have any info /fact sheets posted in the store ? Question of the day...
"common causes of doggy odors and some possible solutions ? does your doggy have DO ? what can you do ?"


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I too think its a delicate situation and I like Brenda's suggestion of a fact sheet. Perhaps you can make one up and have it at your register and display it when you see her come in the door


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the idea of a fact sheet too, question of the day type thing. But the problem is, there are so many reasons and not being a vet, that makes me a bit nervous to have an actual sheet. But something to think about and explore some possibilities for sure.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal - you could always have the fact sheet and have it say at the bottom or top (or both) in bold letters that nothing contained on the sheet is a substitute for the opinion and diagnosis of your vet and that PPB always suggests its customers visit their vet at the earliest signs of unknown behaviors/odors or signs of pain. That woudl take care of the liability standpoint.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Crystal - you could always have the fact sheet and have it say at the bottom or top (or both) in bold letters that nothing contained on the sheet is a substitute for the opinion and diagnosis of your vet and that PPB always suggests its customers visit their vet at the earliest signs of unknown behaviors/odors or signs of pain. That woudl take care of the liability standpoint.


Brilliant! That's why you're the attorney. :thumbsup:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Crystal,

I like the idea of a fact sheet. Sydney developed an odor when she ate food that she was allergic to. You could put that on the fact sheet.

My girls never had a body odor, unless they had been fed an allergen.

Sheila


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Brilliant! That's why you're the attorney. :thumbsup:


I would :heart: to switch places with you for just a day - I would :heart: to own an adorable (and successful) boutique!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a little envious of Crystal too...shhhh, don't tell her! 



Hunter's Mom said:


> I would :heart: to switch places with you for just a day - I would :heart: to own an adorable (and successful) boutique!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal, I think Brenda's suggestion of a fact sheet is a great idea. Although we on SM know that you would never intentionally offend anyone in any way ... I do think it could be a sensitive subject to someone who does not know you well. I'm thinking that with one dog it might not be as sensitive an issue ... however, if two of her dogs have an odor ... then, I think it could be a more touchy situation. 

For myself, and because I know your sweet and thoughtful personality, I would not take offense if you noticed an odor on Snowball and brought it to my attention in order to possibly help find out the cause. I must say that Snowball has no odor ... in fact, it's amazing how many people say he smells so wonderful ... and, "no doggie" smells. So, I would be concerned if someone noticed an unusal odor on Snowball ... and I would appreciate them bringing it to my attention.

If I were in your position and I knew that certain foods can cause unpleasant side effects for our little ones ...like you think might be causing odor issues ... then I would also be inclined to want to reach out to the customer with information that might possibly help solve the problem.

Kuddos to you for caring so much about your customers!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I would :heart: to switch places with you for just a day - I would :heart: to own an adorable (and successful) boutique!


Well thank you. I hope it doesn't sound presumptuous but I love my boutique and think it pretty adorable myself. The successful part...well we're still working on that part. :blush:



Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm a little envious of Crystal too...shhhh, don't tell her!


Thank you. I really do love coming to work everyday. I will say when I was in a tourist town before, people were not so nice and very suspicious. I got really down while I was there. But in my new location, most everyone that comes in is a local and they are so nice and want to learn things. It's just such a huge difference. I would never have imagined it would be like that, but it is. My area was hit pretty hard with the economy because our primary business is the RV industry. That is always hit first in an economic down turn. So I'm hoping that once the unemployment rate continues to go down, I'll see people willing to spend a bit more on their furry family members.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Crystal, I think Brenda's suggestion of a fact sheet is a great idea. Although we on SM know that you would never intentionally offend anyone in any way ... I do think it could be a sensitive subject to someone who does not know you well. I'm thinking that with one dog it might not be as sensitive an issue ... however, if two of her dogs have an odor ... then, I think it could be a more touchy situation.
> 
> For myself, and because I know your sweet and thoughtful personality, I would not take offense if you noticed an odor on Snowball and brought it to my attention in order to possibly help find out the cause. I must say that Snowball has no odor ... in fact, it's amazing how many people say he smells so wonderful ... and, "no doggie" smells. So, I would be concerned if someone noticed an unusal odor on Snowball ... and I would appreciate them bringing it to my attention.
> 
> ...



Thanks Marie. That's just it. Certain breeds really shouldn't have an odor. Maltese being one of them. So that's why I was concerned with these 2 Yorkies. The more I'm thinking about it, I'm wondering if the male is picking up the odor from the female just due to proximity. She carried them in the same bag when she came to the store. The odor was definitely stronger on the girl. Her mommy did say the vet had wanted to put her on steroids but she refused. But what Debbie mentioned in her reply, that maybe a med could be causing the odor is a really good thought.


----------

